# TOO MUCH bet fair



## evo (Jul 8, 2010)

a suggestion - great forum but - 
i understand the need for sponsorship......

but after i had been looking the through the site for a few minutes i had 15 pop up windows from betfair
That will stop me from using the site - its intrusive - i get it the first time!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2010)

once you register and login, you don't get any ads.....

i don't anyway. :-|


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Never had a pop up in my life from this site... I would check you have not got a virus or something


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, +1
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've had betfair pop ups for the last couple of days but am sure they will all be gone by next Sunday.


----------



## TT_Tesh (Feb 22, 2009)

Could be worse. Could be porn.. :lol:


----------

